# Abwärtskompatibilität



## Gast (5. Mrz 2005)

Hallo,

hab mit netbeans 4.1 und java jdk 1.5 nen Applet erstellt. Und auch nur ganz einfache AWT und dingers drin. Wie krieg ich das Applet jetzt dazu auch auf ner Maschine mit Java 1.4 oder 1.1 zu laufen?

Schonmal vielen dank für eure Hilfe.

lg


----------



## DP (5. Mrz 2005)

wenn du in deinem 1.5er keine 1.5er-typischen klassen/methosen benutzt, sollte das kein akt sein...


----------



## Gast (5. Mrz 2005)

DAnke für die schnelle Antwort.
Gibts da irgendwo nen Kreuzchen für abwärtskompa... oder so wo man das anklicken muß damit es automatisch geht oder muß ich mir ne JAva Machine mit 1.1 besorgen und den darüber noch mal kompilieren?


----------



## Gast (5. Mrz 2005)

nutze zwar LiveConnect aber da muß man ja eh dies netscape jar ding einfügen. Und AppletContext stand in meinen uralt java buch mit dem ich das zusammengebastelt hab auch schon drin


----------

